# This is no way to treat an Xtrail !!



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

This just happened this morning in Toronto.

TheStar.com - Drivers foil 401 attacker


----------



## spiro (Jul 20, 2005)

Saw this on the news this morning, but didn't realise it was an XT. If that's what an XT looks like after it's been "flipped and rolled", I'm impressed! (Not that I haven't been already.)


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm impressed too! According to a witness it rolled "a few" times!


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Get this, he had to Kingston to meet his parole officer by lunch time.:lame: :lame: :lame:


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

*xtrail's safety*

have once worried about xtrail's safety, as the doors, compare with cars made by Subaru, are so thin and with no beam protection...side airbags, traction control are not standard...but read recent news about an xtrail colide with a van then roll over on highway 401, seems the shape of the car still pretty good...

TheStar.com - Carjack suspect rushing to parole meeting


----------



## lakmethemud (Nov 15, 2004)

spiro said:


> Saw this on the news this morning, but didn't realise it was an XT. If that's what an XT looks like after it's been "flipped and rolled", I'm impressed! (Not that I haven't been already.)


Actually, THIS
is what an XT looks like after it's been "flipped and rolled". I was absolutely in awe that I walked away from this with only road-rash on my arm and minor whiplash. This should be a testament to airbags and seatbelts, both without which I would be dead.

ltm


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

lakmethemud said:


> Actually, THIS
> is what an XT looks like after it's been "flipped and rolled". I was absolutely in awe that I walked away from this with only road-rash on my arm and minor whiplash. This should be a testament to airbags and seatbelts, both without which I would be dead.
> 
> ltm



Wow!! 

I'm very impressed! I'm a Paramedic so I've seen quite a few flipped and smashed vehicles. The X seems to have stood up pretty well! I was always worried about the roof integrity with the huge Panaroof, but I can see it stayed intact and that the roof didn't buckle on either side of the Panaroof like I suspected it would.

What happened and about how fast were you driving? It looks like it just rolled the once onto it's roof?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

That is pretty impressive indeed. I have done quite a bit of research into the xtrail airbag functionality as I have seen MANY written-off xtrails at the wreckers which have sustained ever worse damage than yours, yet none of the airbags was deployed, I even approached Nissan Australia about this and they asked me to take photos of all damaged xtrails that didn't have the airbag deployed.

It turned out later that the airbag will only deploy under certain conditions and depending on the point of impact as per the location of the airbag sensors. There are about 4 airbag sensors from memory (2 in the bumper area and 2 under each front seat)

There are no sensors at the rear of the car that I could find.

You're lucky to escape this with such minor injuries.

I take it you still drive an xtrail after all this?


----------



## lakmethemud (Nov 15, 2004)

> What happened and about how fast were you driving? It looks like it just rolled the once onto it's roof?


It's a little embarrassing, but I hit a parked car while reaching over to grab a map from the passenger seat. I had just left a stop sign, and had not even reached 40 KPH. As you can tell from the pics I had quite a few bystanders watching who said the FWD latched onto the rear left wheel of the parked car and started the flip. The XT flipped once, landed on passenger side roof, and spun.



> I take it you still drive an xtrail after all this?


Hmmm...gonna have to think about this one. My ex and I bought the XT because we felt like the growing couple in the commercial. But since *that* didn't work out, I'm kind of torn. Would definitely not get any SUV other than the XT if that counts! 

ltm


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

aussietrail said:


> It turned out later that the airbag will only deploy under certain conditions and depending on the point of impact as per the location of the airbag sensors. There are about 4 airbag sensors from memory (2 in the bumper area and 2 under each front seat)
> 
> There are no sensors at the rear of the car that I could find.



This is common among all care makes. A lot of people think that the airbags will go off in every collision, but it isn't so. For the front airbags to go off the collision has to be a front impact or significant rear impact. I don't know all of the measurements but the vehicle has to be travelling a certain speed and/or receive a certain amount of g-forces to deploy the airbags. More than often in side-impact or T-bone collisions the front airbags won't deploy. Also in rollovers where there is no initial front impact the airbags often don't deploy. This is why seatbelts are soo important! Statistics have proven you have a 80-90% higher chance of being ejected if you don't wear your seatbelt!

Most second generation airbags also have a sensor that changes the speed of deployment depending on vehicle speed and whether or not the seatbelt is being worn. I would imagine the X has this option. It would be nice if side airbags were standard on the X.

Anyway that's the end of my safety rant


----------

